# 144 Hz oder 1440p oder bei 60Hz bleiben, augenschonend, Kaufberatung



## toeffkes (7. Februar 2019)

Nabend,

ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage, die etwas Richtung Kaufberatung geht und mich über die Daten aufklären soll.

Zurzeit habe ich einen LG Flatron Monitor, 23" mit Full HD @ 60Hz und möchte nach fast genau 10 Jahren endlich mal was neues. Einzige Bedingungen es muss wieder 23 oder 24 Zoll sein und sollte nicht mehr als 300€ kosten.

Mein übriges System ist ein R7 2700X mit Gainward 1060 GTX 6GB und 16 GB DDR4. 

Aber in welche Richtung sollte es nun gehen, wenn man dabei AUGENFREUNDLICH aufrüsten möchte? Es soll wirklich in erster Linie um ein entspanntes Sehen gehen. Habe Probleme mit der Bindehaut und Sehstärke.

1. auf WQHD mit 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel umsteigen und bei 60 Hz bleiben?
2. auf jeden Fall auf einen 144 Hz Monitor umrüsten? Welche Auflösung?
3. würde das System auch 1440p mit 144Hz schaffen, wohl eher nicht oder?
4. eine ganz andere Lösung?

Also ihr merkt schon, ich tu mir da schwer, weil ich mich 10 Jahre darum nicht gekümmert habe und nun weiß ich nicht ob ich Richtung hohe Bildwiederholungsrate gehen soll oder an der Auflösung schrauben soll.
Meine GTX 1060 soll erstmal bleiben, der 2700x läuft mit 8x 4,2GHz und achja, ganz wichtig:

Ich spiele KEINE Ballerspiele, noch nie in CS oder CoD oder Battlefield und sowas gemocht, KEINE Rennspiele, bei mir sind es die Simulatoren und Aufbau Spiele wie Siedler, Anno, Planet Coaster, Simus wie Landwirtschaft, Car Mechanic. Also echt kein Geballer oder sowas. Da wäre doch eher 144Hz ratsam oder wie?

Bitte um Aufklärung, und Begründung, was für mich angeraten wäre, aus deiner Sicht.
Schonmals danke dafür.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2019)

Bei den Spielen würden 60Hz normalerweise locker ausreichen, du bist es ja eh gewohnt.
Ich würde den Dell U2518D nehmen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (8. Februar 2019)

Du schreibst du hast Probleme mit der Sehstärke, ich vermute dann würde dir WQHD fast nichts bringen wenn du bei 24" bleibst. Das Bild wird zwar wesentlich schärfer, allerdings ist dann die Pixeldichte schon so hoch dass dir das womöglich kaum etwas mehr bringt und du eventuell die Auflösung nachträglich wieder zurückstellen musst oder Text vergrößern musst etc. da das sonst alles zu klein und so scharf ist du das aber gar nicht mehr rihtig erkennen kannst. 24" und WQHD bringt imho nur was wenn man sehr nah am Monitor sitzt (was eher ungesund ist) und sehr gut und scharf sieht. Ansonsten profitiert man davon nicht und bleibt bei dieser Monitorgröße lieber bei FHD und legt dafür lieber Wert auf ein hochwertiges Panel.

Aber ich würde dir raten in einen Laden zu gehen und dir die Monitorgrößen und Auflösungen mal live anzusehen. Sehen ist sehr individuell, jeder sieht anders, da ist eine Beratung über Internet schwer.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. Februar 2019)

Ich würde fast sagen, wenn sonst noch alles top ist, dann bleib bei deinem LG.

Sinnvoll wäre mMn auf 27Zoll WQHD 144Hz aufzurüsten. Da würd ich aber direkt ne stärkere Graka dazu.

Wenn du das nicht willst, dann seh ich ehrlich gesagt keinen so riesigen Sinn zu wechseln. WQHD ist wie bereits angemerkt bei wenig Zoll einfach zu klein, wenn du nicht überall am Zoomregler was verstellst.


----------



## takan (8. Februar 2019)

glaube 100hz+ reichen für deine games. 
ich hab mir zu weihnachten nen wqhd 144hz ips gegönnt. nie wieder weniger als 120hz. allein wie flüssig der desktop ist. traum.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2019)

Wozu braucht man 100Hz+ in Siedler oder Anno?
Ich mag ja auch 144Hz, aber sinnvoll ist das bei solchen Spielen nur bedingt.


----------



## claster17 (8. Februar 2019)

Warum die Grenze von 24"? Ist schlicht kein Platz für was größeres vorhanden? Gerade bei Sehschwäche wäre doch ein größere Bildschirm von Vorteil.

Angesichts der Spieleauswahl sehe ich auch keinen signifikanten Grund für 144Hz, zumal du 60Hz gewohnt bist.
WQHD in dieser Größe würde ich nur Leuten mit normalen Augen empfehlen.


----------



## toeffkes (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo nochmal,

ja mir ist klar, dass ich bei meinen Simulatoren und Aufbauspielen keine 144Hz perse brauche, aber ich dachte mir, dass die 144Hz vielleicht flüssiger und angenehmer für die Augen wären.
Aber dazu müsste ich bei den Spielen auch auf mehr FPS kommen oder wie ist das? Und da weiß ich nicht, ob meine 1060 das zB bei Anno 1800 schafft. Zumal die Strategie Spiele echte RAM Fresser sind. Ballern mag ich nicht.

Wieso nicht größer als 24" ? Weil ich nicht allzu weg vom Monitor sitzen kann aufgrund einer Eck-Situation im Raum und ich habe keine Lust wie beim Tennis ständig mit dem Kopf das Bild zu verfolgen, wenn der Bildschirm soviel größer ist.
Deswegen wollte ich eigentlich möglichst klein bleiben, 23,24,25 Zoll. Oder meint ihr, dass grade deswegen die Augen unscharf werden weilich mich auf ein kleines Bildfixieren muss?

Also doch lieber größerer Bildschirm und dafür 1440p? Wenn s schon keine 144Hz sein muss?m Wobei ich ja immer wieder lese, wer einmal auf 144Hz war, der will nie wieder zurück auf 60...........


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Februar 2019)

144 Hz lohnen sich in jedem Spiel und da sie mittlerweile auch preiswert sind, gibt es mMn keinen Grund, auf mind 1440p und 144 Hz zu verzichten. Für 300 Euro gibt es da schon gute Gaming-Monitore.


----------



## Kyus (8. Februar 2019)

Gönn dir ruhig die 144Hz. Das macht schon Sinn. Auch bei Strategie und Aufbausimulationen erfeu ich mich am flüssigen Cursor und geschmeidigen Kameraschwenks - zuletzt in Jurassic World Evolution oder Two Point Hospital (mit GTX1070 in WQHD).


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Februar 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> 144 Hz lohnen sich in jedem Spiel und da sie mittlerweile auch preiswert sind, gibt es mMn keinen Grund, auf mind 1440p und 144 Hz zu verzichten. Für 300 Euro gibt es da schon gute Gaming-Monitore.



Habt ihr irgendwo Empfehlungen online?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Februar 2019)

Na aber hallo:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...tochen-scharf-WQHD-Gaming-mit-144-Hz-1257786/

Um nur einige zu nennen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Februar 2019)

Danke, schau ich mir nach dem Mittag in Rube mal an.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Februar 2019)

Augen freundlich?

Meiner Meinung nach müsstest du dann sowohl einen top 1440p 144hz Monitor als auch einen top 4k Monitor kaufen. Beide sollten größer als 27 Zoll sein ein 8 Bit oder ein 10 Bit Panel haben und dazu noch ULMB anbieten.


----------



## 0ssi (8. Februar 2019)

toeffkes schrieb:


> Aber dazu müsste ich bei den Spielen auch auf mehr FPS kommen oder wie ist das?


Ohne Sync sehen 60FPS auf 144Hz besser aus als auf 60Hz weil weniger Tearing (Bildrisse) und mit Adaptive Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS mit 60Hz.
Die grundlegende Frage ist also wie viel FPS du in deinen Spielen hast. Wenn mehr als 60FPS dann gibt es keinen Grund sich einen 60Hz Flaschenhals zu kaufen.


----------



## V3CT0R (8. Februar 2019)

Bei meiner Sehschärfe von 10-15%, ist das 27 Zoll WQHD-Display von mir knapp bemessen. Denn alles ist jetzt relativ klein – ich sehe alles ziemlich unscharf.
Aber 144 Herz sind für meine Augen perfekt. Also würde ich – wenns nicht grösser als 24 Zoll sein darf, auf ein 1920x1080 Pixel-Display mit mind. 120 Herz setzen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Augen freundlich?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach müsstest du dann sowohl einen top 1440p 144hz Monitor als auch einen top 4k Monitor kaufen. Beide sollten größer als 27 Zoll sein ein 8 Bit oder ein 10 Bit Panel haben und dazu noch ULMB anbieten.



ULMB istso ziemlich das Gegenteil von augenfreundlich.


----------



## toeffkes (8. Februar 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Na aber hallo:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...tochen-scharf-WQHD-Gaming-mit-144-Hz-1257786/
> ...



OK na wenn sich auch für nen Simu-Nerd die 144Hz lohnen dann werd ich mich danach doch mal umschauen. Ob es dann auch 1440p werden mal schauen. Sollte 300€ nucht überschreiten und ich werde eifrig die Links durchlesen, danke, Manu.

und q Kyus: Ja genau, unter anderem geht es auch um diese beiden fantastischen Titel


----------



## Gerry1984 (9. Februar 2019)

27" WQHD 144Hz mit Freesync ist imho so der Sweetspot aktuell was Preis/Leistung angeht. Also wenn du nicht auf die 300€ Grenze fixiert bist, leg nen Fuffi drauf und werd glücklich, der Spass fängt da nämlich im Bereich 350€ an. Hab selber aufgerüstet und möchte nicht mehr zurück auf 24" FHD 60Hz 

Aber wie gesagt, weniger als 27" lohnt WQHD nicht da alles zu klein und scharf wird. Im Zweifel mal live ansehen und vergleichen.


----------

